# I don't understand WHY mom gets mad?



## SDShorty (Aug 12, 2011)

She's always calling me over, and making kissy noises and wanting to pet me and wanting me to come and play, so I don't understand why she gets mad sometimes.

Yesterday I saw this little piece of clear thing sticking out from a drawer. I know mommy keeps snacks in there so I thought maybe I should investigate. I told my bud Enkei to come help me check it out. We had to stand up really high to reach it, but between the both us we managed to pull on it enough and stuff started coming out! OH BOY it was yummy stuff too! All these little different colored treats, and the more we pulled the more stuff came out. Then when mommy came home she came over to pet us as she usually does when she comes home in the afternoons after this thing she calls work. Then she gets mad. She said something about "this is not yours this is the hamster's food!".....I don't even know what a hamster is?? And why do THEY get these yummy treats but we don't? Then she said something about "this is not your personal pinata"...again, don't know what she is talking about. In any case, she got mad and locked up the goodies so we couldn't reach them anymore ssd: it was fun while it lasted I guess.

Then again she gets mad this morning. As me and Enkei were all refreshed from our night naps I started looking around waiting for mom to come and give us our breakfast. I decided to do some investigating, there was this big thing on top of our hay box that mom calls a "fan" that she just moved away recently because she said it wasn't hot anymore. Well when she moved it I saw there was a flat space there, so I thought I'd just explore and see what was up there. Turns out I was able to jump up there with no problem. Then as I looked up higher to the set of drawers where our goodies are kept, I realized I could jump on top of that too! It was so cool, I was up high and I could see our whole play area from up there. But when I jumped up there our food bowls fell to the ground, I guess that's where mom puts them when we are not using them. But they were in my way, I had to push them. So mom comes out of the big people litter box and there she goes getting mad. She looks at me and yells DORI! then comes and grabs me and puts me back down into our play pen. I don't understand what I did wrong? I heard her say something about "you are going to break your leg" but I'm a good jumper, I'm sure I wasn't going to break anything. But she also said "you broke your bowl!" Oops, I didn't mean to, how was I supposed to know it was going to break? 

She always seems to be yelling "Dori no!" but she doesn't yell at Enkei as much :expressionless, maybe because he's not as fun as me, he's just lazy, I shouldn't be punished because I'm such an adventurous fun girl, I'm a good girl :innocent. 


Here is a picture of me looking very pretty (this is from another time where I was just exploring again, and again got yelled at :rollseyes)






And here is Enkei just being his lazy self like always, no wonder he never gets yelled at, he never does anything!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 12, 2011)

Not me! The dog did it!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Dori I knows what its like to find yummy treats, them hummins don't think you should like or let alone eat. The grandkids leave all sorts of yummy things on the floor that mom yells at me not to eat. The kids eat them, why shouldn't I. Didn't hurt them. I love to explore too, especially rooms that have note on them " Leave this door shut, big fuzzy rabbit like to chew cords and eat rugs." Now do you think that is fair. Rabbit discrimination if you ask me!
Benjamin


----------



## miumiu (Aug 16, 2011)

hahahaa suuch a cute post! you are such a cutie Dori, your mom gets mad cus she can't handle your cuteness!


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi everybodys, thank you :biggrin:

My mommy said that she would let me and Enkei have our own bloggy thing where we can talk about whatever we wants. So I wanted to share with you, you wanna see what we doin all the time? Well come and look :coolness:

*It's A Bun's World

* 
Your neighborhood Princess....Dori


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Mummy has not yelled at me..But I have to go to the vet today...I think its punishment for the time I chewed her faveorite sweater..


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Mummy has not yelled at me..But I have to go to the vet today...I think its punishment for the time I chewed her faveorite sweater..


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, Dori, you're so cute! Who could get mad at you?


----------

